# Important 08 GTR threads



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/7...2008-thread-photos-video-inside-goodwood.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/78962-some-more-pictures-goodwood-june-2007-a.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/80073-some-more-detail-shots-08-gtr-goodwood-thanks-fly.html

Nissan Executive Vice President speaks about the new GTR

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/80081-another-small-video-goodwood.html


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/84814-new-08-nissan-gtr-official-photos-nissan-release.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/84781-gt-r-unveiled.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/84800-autoweek-shows-engine-shots.html


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/85426-exclusive-gtroc-photos-vip-session.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/85571-new-pics-tokyo-different-colours.html


----------

